# Stuart 10V plans



## Aquarius21 (Oct 5, 2011)

Greetings all; I purchased the Stuart 10V kit from a club member but when I got home there were no plans. I called his wife in the hopes that she might be able to help him locate them. He has macular degeneration so spotting things is not easy. I have the book on building vertical steam engines. My question is, is there enough information in the book to permit the building of the engine or will I need the plans for finish and tolerances? I know plans can be purchased from Stuart, and I am still in the hopes that the plans will be found at the previous owner's home, but should anyone have a scan of the two page plan could you let me know?

My thanks, as we recover from yet another heavy rain. There is an old Nova Scotia saying," It won't freeze until the brooks are full." In that case, winter should be tomorrow! My thanks, Quincy


----------



## bearcar1 (Oct 5, 2011)

Hi Quincy, 

I have the drawings and the book as well and if one were to compare the two, they are basically identical. There *may* be some very minor supplemental additions on the drawings but really not enough to fret about. It appears that Harris took the drawings that are in the book directly from Stuart's drawings at some point in time. I would make yourself some Zerox copies of the pages that have the drawings on them, that way you can study them side by side as opposed to having to flip back and forth between pages of a book. Also, by doing so, you can enlarge the images for better clarify. Have fun with your project and keep us abreast of your progress, you know, pictures :hDe: ;D

BC1
Jim


----------



## Xlmyford (Oct 5, 2011)

Hi.
Maybe the two plans for a vertical steam engine will help.
Both engines are quite similar to the 10V.
http://www.finger.de-web.cc/info/Drehen/Dampfmaschine.pdf
English specification,drawing with imperial units.

http://www.finger.de-web.cc/info/Drehen/Bauplan_Stehende_Einzylinder_Dampfmaschine.pdf
Drawing only,metric.

Cheers,Ralph


----------



## Aquarius21 (Oct 6, 2011)

Greetings, My thanks to all replies. One HMEM has kindly sent me a copy of the drawings for my reference so that I can puzzle my way through the process. In addition with three web sites with pictures and a copy of the book it looks like all I need now is... skill and patience. Hmmm, parts catalogue doesn't list that. Thanks, Quincy


----------



## krv3000 (Oct 6, 2011)

hi if you send me a pm i can send you sum pics and files of the No 10 engine construction regards bob


----------



## Xlmyford (Oct 8, 2011)

Hi.
Do You know this side?
http://www.homews.co.uk/page42.html
It's a step by step guidance building the 10V.

Cheers,Ralph


----------



## Maryak (Oct 8, 2011)

Aquarius21  said:
			
		

> It looks like all I need now is... skill and patience. Hmmm, parts catalogue doesn't list that. Thanks, Quincy



Funny how the best laid plans of mice and men most times lack the full story 

Best Regards
Bob


----------



## Aquarius21 (Oct 10, 2011)

Hi, I have found three video builds on the net which include builds of the 10V. 
Will try to post pictures once I get done with building the twin cyclinder
marine rotary valve engine which is a first build. Quite a thrill to make
the pistons the other day. Thanks Team Stuart! Quincy


----------



## CNC-Joe (Apr 9, 2020)

Has anyone ever found a plan set for this engine?  I would like to try my hand at machining it from solid billet as opposed to purchasing a casting set.


----------



## Jasonb (Apr 9, 2020)

You can buy just the plans from Stuarts or buy the book which has the drawings in it at a smaller size.

Though the drawings don't give any sizes of the "cast" surfaces just the machined ones so you will have to come up with the overall sizes yourself.


----------



## CNC-Joe (Apr 9, 2020)

Thanks Jason - sounds like it would be a project, then.   I would like to lay it out in Fusion 360 and machine it from solid.


----------



## Jasonb (Apr 10, 2020)

It should not be too hard to do it once you have the drawings and you can scale off of those and even if a little out the castings would vary a bit anyway. I've done it several times often changing the scale as well though mostly fabricating with some cutting from solid (manual mill) but as I now have a CNC am using that more.

You could also look at gradcad as there are several 10Vs on there though how accurately they have been drawn does vary.

This is about the size of a Stuart No7 and all made from barstock


----------



## CNC-Joe (Apr 10, 2020)

JasonB-very impressive work!  I like the clear cover on the valve box, too.


----------

